# lm_sensor & pwmconfig

## Shocker580

Salve a tutti, sto rispolverando gentoo dopo un bel pò di tempo per recuperare un "vecchio" portatile ormai senza monitor ed usarlo (smontato) da piccolo server..

Gentoo l'ho compilato e funziona benissimo, l'unico problema sono le ventole, sempre al massimo.

Ho quindi emerso lm_sensors e lanciato sensors-detect:

```
# sensors-detect revision 5861 (2010-09-21 17:21:05 +0200)

# System: Hewlett-Packard HP Pavilion dv2500 Notebook PC (laptop)

# Board: Wistron 30CE

This program will help you determine which kernel modules you need

to load to use lm_sensors most effectively. It is generally safe

and recommended to accept the default answers to all questions,

unless you know what you're doing.

Some south bridges, CPUs or memory controllers contain embedded sensors.

Do you want to scan for them? This is totally safe. (YES/no):

Silicon Integrated Systems SIS5595...                       No

VIA VT82C686 Integrated Sensors...                          No

VIA VT8231 Integrated Sensors...                            No

AMD K8 thermal sensors...                                   No

AMD Family 10h thermal sensors...                           No

AMD Family 11h thermal sensors...                           No

Intel Core family thermal sensor...                         Success!

    (driver `coretemp')

Intel Atom thermal sensor...                                No

Intel AMB FB-DIMM thermal sensor...                         No

VIA C7 thermal sensor...                                    No

VIA Nano thermal sensor...                                  No

Some Super I/O chips contain embedded sensors. We have to write to

standard I/O ports to probe them. This is usually safe.

Do you want to scan for Super I/O sensors? (YES/no):

Probing for Super-I/O at 0x2e/0x2f

Trying family `National Semiconductor'...                   No

Trying family `SMSC'...                                     No

Trying family `VIA/Winbond/Nuvoton/Fintek'...               No

Trying family `ITE'...                                      No

Probing for Super-I/O at 0x4e/0x4f

Trying family `National Semiconductor'...                   No

Trying family `SMSC'...                                     No

Trying family `VIA/Winbond/Nuvoton/Fintek'...               No

Trying family `ITE'...                                      No

Some hardware monitoring chips are accessible through the ISA I/O ports.

We have to write to arbitrary I/O ports to probe them. This is usually

safe though. Yes, you do have ISA I/O ports even if you do not have any

ISA slots! Do you want to scan the ISA I/O ports? (YES/no):

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM78' at 0x290...       No

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM79' at 0x290...       No

Probing for `Winbond W83781D' at 0x290...                   No

Probing for `Winbond W83782D' at 0x290...                   No

Lastly, we can probe the I2C/SMBus adapters for connected hardware

monitoring devices. This is the most risky part, and while it works

reasonably well on most systems, it has been reported to cause trouble

on some systems.

Do you want to probe the I2C/SMBus adapters now? (YES/no):

Using driver `i2c-i801' for device 0000:00:1f.3: Intel 82801H ICH8

Module i2c-dev loaded successfully.

Now follows a summary of the probes I have just done.

Just press ENTER to continue:

Driver `coretemp':

  * Chip `Intel Core family thermal sensor' (confidence: 9)

Do you want to overwrite /etc/conf.d/lm_sensors? Enter s to specify other file name?

  (yes/NO/s):

If you have some drivers built into your kernel, the list above will

contain too many modules. Skip the appropriate ones! You really

should try these commands right now to make sure everything is

working properly. Monitoring programs won't work until the needed

modules are loaded.

Unloading i2c-dev... OK
```

sensors:

```
coretemp-isa-0000

Adapter: ISA adapter

Core 0:      +68.0 C  (high = +100.0 C, crit = +100.0 C)

coretemp-isa-0001

Adapter: ISA adapter

Core 1:      +68.0 C  (high = +100.0 C, crit = +100.0 C)
```

considerando che il portatile è smontato; posto su superfice piana e con ampi sfoghi per le ventole; cpu quasi sempre a 0%.. è normale una temperatura del genere?

pwmconfig:

```
# pwmconfig revision 5857 (2010-08-22)

This program will search your sensors for pulse width modulation (pwm)

controls, and test each one to see if it controls a fan on

your motherboard. Note that many motherboards do not have pwm

circuitry installed, even if your sensor chip supports pwm.

We will attempt to briefly stop each fan using the pwm controls.

The program will attempt to restore each fan to full speed

after testing. However, it is ** very important ** that you

physically verify that the fans have been to full speed

after the program has completed.

/usr/sbin/pwmconfig: There are no pwm-capable sensor modules installed
```

Googlando ho visto che probabilmente il problema è che non ho caricato il modulo appropiato, come faccio a sapere qual'è quello della mia scheda madre ?

Il notebook è un Hewlett-Packard HP Pavilion della serie dv2500.

Grazie in anticipo  :Smile: 

----------

## Shocker580

Nessuno che sa indicarmi la strada ?  :Sad: 

----------

## ago

beh se non conosci quali moduli usa devi andare a marcare tutti quelli presenti nella apposita sezione, cmq a mio avviso la temperatura non è normale, visto anche il freddo che fa...ma usi l'ondemand o spari il clock dei processori a manetta?

----------

## Shocker580

Per ondemand ti riferisci allo SpeedStep ? La CPU ha i valori di default nel bios, non è overclockata ne nulla, posso far qualcosa a livello di sistema per ridurre la frequenza ?

----------

## djinnZ

Se guardi in lmsensors.conf vedrai che il problema principale è stabilire quale sia il giusto moltiplicatore da attribuire al sensore a parità di chipset.

Mi pare strano che sballi proprio il sensore della cpu (quello è il modulo che hai caricato ed è relativamente indipendente dalla piastra madre).

 *lmsensors FAQ/wiki wrote:*   

> coretemp returns unrealistic values
> 
> The temperature value returned by the coretemp driver isn't absolute. It's a thermal margin from the critical limit, and the greater the margin, the worse the accuracy. It isn't really returning degrees Celsius. At high temperatures, the (small) thermal margin is almost expressed in degrees Celsius, but at low temperature, the (high) thermal margin is no longer expressed in actual degrees Celsius.
> 
> So, if the temperature value reported by coretemp is unrealistically low, all it means is that you are far away from the critical limit so your systems are running totally fine and cool and you don't have to worry at all. Unfortunately, there is no way to improve the readings, this is a hardware limitation.
> ...

 

----------

